# oh oh the hub I was going to build my whizzer rear wheel.....



## oquinn (Dec 10, 2015)

I found a bendix 36 11 hub but when i cleaned it up there is pitting in the bearing race! I have a 36 13 hub that is good but I would need to drill it out a bit to use 105 spokes. I got more problems than a Christmas turkey


----------

